# Wind Effects Table



## NeonWolf (Jan 8, 2003)

I was toying with the idea of making a Reverse Missiles spell. Primarily for physical objects at first. I thought I'd use Infuse Object with Wind and then use a wind side effect to buffet the arrows away. Yes, I know that I most likely wouldn't have control  But it was a starting point. It was then I found that I can't find the "wind effects table" anywhere. All of the elemental side effect to do with wind refer to it. But I can't find it anywhere. Is it there?

Any comments on how to do Reverse Missiles?


----------



## G.A. Donis (Jan 9, 2003)

I think this is referring to the Wind Effects table in the DMG.  It is on page 87.  According to the table Stong winds (21-30 mph) give a -2 to hit.  Severe winds (31-50 mph) give -4 and anything above is impossible for ranged weapons.


----------



## NeonWolf (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks for that. I'll have a look at the table. I suspect I may have to go back to the drawing board for my Reverse Missiles.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 9, 2003)

A 3rd level Wall of Air spell will create a Wall of Windstorm which makes ranged attacks impossible and even siege weapons suffer a -4 attack.

4th level Abjure Air allows you to stand in the midst of that Windstorm and fire arrows at your enemies without any penalty


----------

